

How to make your site's footer impossible to reach. - tmslnz
http://www.flickr.com/?

======
pgrote
I was able to get it by pull the scroll bar on the right hand side down all
the way. 15 scroll wheels down did it, too.

------
mooism2
What are you talking about? I reach the footer after pressing PgDn eight
times.

